# This is "Crabbie" . . .



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

a stray that we've taken in till we can find a home. A former house cat with absolutely no street skills. It's a very friendly cat, but it has the habit of kind of half growling-half meowing and it sounds like a cranky old man/woman.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/7881611024_ceb850f1e0_m.jpg


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

aw,, i love the facial markings! very cute. little grumpy pants tehehe


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ha ha! great nickname for him/her. that picture says it all. i can hear him/her half growling now!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a female. If it would have been a male I would have considered "Mr. Burns" as from "The Simpsons". That "head down" profile reminds me of some of him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow great markings! Was he trapped and discovered he wasnt feral?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

No need to trap her, she just walked up and "surrendered". A four year old cat that was nearly skin and bones. Not starving, but close. It was pretty certain that she was an escaped or dumped house cat and not a feral. Took it in to be fixed and found that she had an infected uterus (it's always something). Nursed her back to health over a week or so w/ anti-biotics. Some potential homes didn't meet my "requirements" so we're still looking. Nice cat. The only cat I know that will touch her nose to mine. I don't think she knows that she has claws.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

She's pretty!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

rescuing abandoned animals is the best. the nose kiss tells me she truly appreciates your kindness and is indebted to you. :luv way to go!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry...her! Sending good energy for a geat home


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

No worries there! I'm a glass-half-empty kind of guy so I go into these situations with the understanding that the "great home" might end up being mine.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The fact that she does nose kisses with you tells me that she's decided on your home. I'm just sayin'... ;-)


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Reminds me of my cat Ying... she's also black and white, and very cranky... and if someone plays with her with a wand toy, she does a mixed growl/purr as if she has no idea whether she likes it or now... haha! Of course, I would never put my face near enough to hers to touch her nose... she's a biter!


----------

